# Java Bildskript mit php aus mysql Datenbank "befüllen&q



## holger01 (16. Feb 2005)

Java Bildskript mit php aus mysql Datenbank "befüllen"

Hallo,

ich habe ein tolles JAVA Skript zur Anzeige von Bildern gefunden (siehe Skript unten). Ich möchte die Bilder aber nicht aus einem Verzeichnis darstellen lassen, sondern aus meiner mysql Datenbank auslesen. Dort sind die Links zu den Files abgespeichert - hier ein Beispielpfad : "../../dateienupload/2002.gif".
Das Bild kann ich normal über php mit "
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





" anzeigen lassen - kein Problem (In der Tabelle gibt es 4 Felder (bild_1 bis bild_4), in der die Bildpfade gespeichert sind).
Die Seite, auf der die Bilder angezeigt werden sollen ist .php. Über php wird auch auf die Datenbank zugegriffen.
Ich habe mein halbes Haupthaar eigenen Versuchen zur Anpassung des Skriptes geopfert - leider ohne Erfolg.

Meine Bitte : An welchen Stellen muß ich welchen php-Code eintragen. Einfach stumpf den obigen Code in verschiedenen Variationen einzutragen hat keinen Erfolg gebracht. Weiterhin sollen anstatt der 5 Bilder im Code nur 4 angezeigt werden (da nur 4 Felder zur Speicherung in der Datenbank vorhanden sind).

Vielen Dank im voraus für Eure Mühe - ich würde es gerne selbst machen (kann aber leider nicht   )

Hier das Skript :


```
<html>
<head>
<title>PicRemote</title>
<script language="JavaScript">
<!--

function SymError()
{
return true;
}

window.onerror = SymError;

//-->
</script>

</head>
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">
<!--
function change(tausch_bild_name,neues_bild_name)
{
window.document[tausch_bild_name].src = "beispielbilder/"+neues_bild_name+".jpg";
}
//-->
</script>
<center>
<table border="0" cellspacing="20" cellpadding="0" height="304" width="415">
<tr> 
<td colspan="2" rowspan="2" height="150" width="238"> 
<table border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="1" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" width="100%" height="174">
<tr> 
<td height="172"> 
<div align="center">
<center> 
<table width="100" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="1" height="178" background="gfxu/wait.gif">
<tr> 
<td width="142" align="center">[img]beispielbilder/1.jpg[/img]</td>
</tr>
</table>
</center>
</div>
</td>
</tr>
</table>
</td>
<td height="114" width="108"> 
<table border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="1" bgcolor="#FFFFFF">
<tr> 
<td> 
<table width="100" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="1" height="100">
<tr> 
<td>[url="#"][img]beispielbilder/5.jpg[/img][/url]</td>
</tr>
</table>
</td>
</tr>
</table>
</td>
<td height="114" width="44"> </td>
</tr>
<tr> 
<td height="16" width="108"> 
<table border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="1" bgcolor="#FFFFFF">
<tr> 
<td> 
<table width="100" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="1" height="100">
<tr> 
<td>[url="#"][img]beispielbilder/4.jpg[/img][/url]</td>
</tr>
</table>
</td>
</tr>
</table>
</td>
<td height="16" width="44"> </td>
</tr>
<tr> 
<td height="114" width="108"> 
<table border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="1" bgcolor="#FFFFFF">
<tr> 
<td> 
<table width="100" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="1" height="100">
<tr> 
<td>[url="#"][img]beispielbilder/1.jpg[/img][/url]</td>
</tr>
</table>
</td>
</tr>
</table>
</td>
<td height="114" width="108"> 
<table border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="1" bgcolor="#FFFFFF">
<tr> 
<td> 
<table width="100" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="1" height="100">
<tr> 
<td>[url="#"][img]beispielbilder/2.jpg[/img][/url]</td>
</tr>
</table>
</td>
</tr>
</table>
</td>
<td height="114" width="108"> 
<table border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="1" bgcolor="#FFFFFF">
<tr> 
<td> 
<table width="100" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="1" height="100">
<tr> 
<td>[url="#"][img]beispielbilder/3.jpg[/img][/url]</td>
</tr>
</table>
</td>
</tr>
</table>
</td>
<td height="114" width="44"> </td>
</tr>
</table>
</center>

</html>
```


----------



## Wildcard (16. Feb 2005)

Java ist NICHT javascript!


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (17. Feb 2005)

ich würde die vll. ja helfen, aber WELCHEN php script willst du eintragen? 
Poste mal plz den PHP Skript


----------



## holger01 (18. Feb 2005)

erstmal vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe.

An den Stellen, wo das Skript die Bilddaten aus dem Verzichnis zieht, müßten die php Datenbankfeldinfos rein. Also zum Beispiel :

Zeile 37
Verzeichnispfad :             
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oder analog

Zeile 97
Verzeichnispfad :             
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und dies für 4 Bilder

Was mir nicht ganz klar ist, welche Daten man hier ziehen müßte :

Zeile 22

"beispielbilder/"+neues_bild_name+".jpg"; 

Ich hatte hier das Stammverzeichnis der Bildfiles angegeben (dateienupload alternativ../../dateienupload) - wollte aber nicht.

oder 

Zeile 35

" background="gfxu/wait.gif"> 

Waren das die Infos die Du brauchst?

Danke erstmal

holger01


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (21. Feb 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In der Tabelle gibt es 4 Felder (bild_1 bis bild_4), in d



Öhhm, wie bitte? Du hast eine Tabelle mit 4 Feldern? Woah hilfe,
wozu benutzt du ne Datenbank, und v.a. wie benutzt du sie?
Wenn dann solltest du eine Tabelle anlegen:

CREATE TABLE bilder(
   bild_id int(11) not null auto_increment,
   name text,
   pfad varchar(100),
   primary key(id)
);


2) Du musst eben die Pfad mal überprüfen. Lass dir die Pfade ausgeben indem du einfach den Array ausgibst und dann musst du schauen wie du die Pfade ändern musst.


----------



## hmeier01 (21. Feb 2005)

Natürlich habe ich keine Tabelle mit nur 4 Feldern für Bilder :lol: .
Dazu gehört eine laufende ID und jede Menge Produktdaten als Felder - aber die Daten für das javaskript kommen nur aus den Bild 1- 4 Feldern.

Die Pfade zu den Bildern sind bekannt und identisch - ../../dateienupload/bildname.gif 

Wenn man das angegebene Skript in einer .php Seite abspeichert und die Stellen, in denen jetzt die Dateinamen und das Verzeichnis stehen (beispielbilder/2.jpg), durch php code (<?php echo $row_ang['bild_2']; ?>) ersetzt, werden die Bilder auch angezeigt.

Das Skript zeigt ein großes Bild, um das herum weitere kleine Bilder sind. Streicht man mit der Maus über ein kleines Bild, so wird dieses in dem großen dargestellt.

hier der Link zum anschauen : http://www.java-fun.de/java/scrips/bilder/picremote.htm 

Wenn man die Seite aufruft wird alles wie gewünscht dargestellt. Streicht man aber über ein kleines Bild, so wird im großen Bild nur die Grafik des Hintergrundes gezeigt und danach geht nichts mehr - und das "geht nichts mehr" soll in "geht" umgebaut werden.


----------



## hmeier01 (23. Feb 2005)

Für alle die die Lösung interessiert - hier der Link :

http://www.developerboard.de/viewtopic.php?p=61#61


----------



## Guest (15. Feb 2006)

holger01 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> erstmal vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe.
> 
> An den Stellen, wo das Skript die Bilddaten aus dem Verzichnis zieht, müßten die php Datenbankfeldinfos rein. Also zum Beispiel :
> 
> ...


----------



## Dukel (16. Feb 2006)

Wenn du schon Php hast solltest du auf JS verzichten. Wenn man JS deaktviert hat kann man die komplette Gallery nicht anschauen.


----------

